# Wild Ass Jeans - now Made in the USA



## forestryworks (Sep 28, 2011)

Bailey's - Wild Ass US-Made Double Logger Pants

Anyone tried the "new" Made in USA jeans yet? How do they compare?

The last pair I bought was 2 years ago and made in Madagascar. They were thin and stretched out way too easy.


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 28, 2011)

I still have the last pair I bought in '86, they have gotten a bit thin in places.
I'm due for another pair, maybe in a month or so.


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 28, 2011)

*MacKendrick!*


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought i was MacNaughton?


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 28, 2011)

*CRUMPLER!!!!*

J.C. has it right.

MacNaughton, is a family name on my Dad's Mother's side. One of my first cousins is Kev "MacKnothead" MacNaughton and his sister the Wicked Witch of the West, DiDi.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 29, 2011)

Made in the US? for reals?

It's time to refit for another year and was gonna go with the Prison blues again, and again take chances on the wierd sizing/shrinking issues. Got 3 pair of 38-32's that were washed before trying them on(previous pair was fine) and they shrank to like 36-32's...which leaves no room for lunch. If anybody can use 'em, holler.

Last Wildass jeans were like Forrestry works stated, and really ticked me off when they got wet as they would stretch out a ridiculous amount. 

Any word on the makers quality? Not framilliar with the names y'all are out west.

Thanks!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## forestryworks (Sep 29, 2011)

bigskyjake said:


> I thought i was MacNaughton?


 
MacPabst


----------



## Sport Faller (Sep 29, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> MacPabst


 
meh, I like Pabst, but around here you're labeled as a stinky dirtfoot hippie if you even use the word Pabst (with good reason) so I'll just go by MacBuschLight or MacDonalds


----------



## CJ1 (Sep 29, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> Made in the US? for reals?
> 
> It's time to refit for another year and was gonna go with the Prison blues again, and again take chances on the wierd sizing/shrinking issues. Got 3 pair of 38-32's that were washed before trying them on(previous pair was fine) and they shrank to like 36-32's...which leaves no room for lunch. If anybody can use 'em, holler.
> 
> ...


 
I am a 36-30 so I guess they would fit. Are they pants? If so I will give you something for them. CJ


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 29, 2011)

CJ1 said:


> I am a 36-30 so I guess they would fit. Are they pants? If so I will give you something for them. CJ


 
Cool! at least someone can wear 'em. 
Drop me a PM with an addy, and I'll launch 'em your way.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## RandyMac (Sep 30, 2011)

My old set are 30/36, going by the size guide, guessin' the same size will fit.


----------



## 056 kid (Sep 30, 2011)

You shoulda been a track star Randy.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 30, 2011)

RandyMac said:


> My old set are 30/36, going by the size guide, guessin' the same size will fit.


 
I used to wear a 36" waist back in 1967. Now I wear a 36 or 38. I guess they are making pants smaller these days.


----------



## Joe46 (Sep 30, 2011)

2dogs said:


> I used to wear a 36" waist back in 1967.


 I got out of the Navy in Aug of 67. Had a 28" waist. It's has since gone far north of that:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, I wear a 34" waist and but I used to wear...ah, never mind.  Walks to kitchen, gets one stalk of celery, without peanut butter, returns to desk.


----------



## redprospector (Oct 1, 2011)

Gologit said:


> Well, I wear a 34" waist and but I used to wear...ah, never mind.  Walks to kitchen, gets one stalk of celery, without peanut butter, returns to desk.


 
Hahaha. I know that feeling.
I used to tell my kid's that I was 160 lbs of spring steel and raw hide.
I tried that a while back with my son, I said I was 195 lbs of spring steel......... He said; No, you're still 160 lbs of spring steel and raw hide. But it's been wrapped in 35 lbs of BS. 
Welp, back to the tummy toning DVD. 

Andy


----------



## slowp (Oct 1, 2011)

Elastic is my friend. :cool2:


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 1, 2011)

Prison Blue double front pajamajeans? Might work. No, the phony back pockets wouldn't hold my wedges.


----------



## floyd (Oct 6, 2011)

You must use different wedges. I can put 2 or 3 in my back pockets. 

I like the deeper front pockets. Remember when the pockets were blue/ white striped?


----------



## mesupra (Oct 6, 2011)

Where exactly did the conversation about MacNaughton come from? My last name in McNaughton, and proud of it.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 6, 2011)

2dogs said:


> Prison Blue double front pajamajeans? Might work. No, the phony back pockets wouldn't hold my wedges.


 
I felt saw some prison blues jeans at the saw shop. They felt like lady's pants they where so soft. . I also saw some double tin pants in size 40, they where like wearing a big drop cloth haha. The guy said more where on the way so next week. . .


----------



## John Ellison (Oct 6, 2011)

If you get tin pants remember they shrink like crazy when they first get wet. Waist needs to be a size larger and don't stag until after they shrink. I've seen more than one guy look like he was wearing little kids pants after a big rain.


----------



## 056 kid (Oct 6, 2011)

I planned on some 36s, should have plenty of room for the chips to flow.


----------



## BigGthetree (Oct 11, 2011)

Got some of the new made in the USA Wild Ass coming from Baileys this week. Interested to see how much they shrink to fit. Hope they are as good as the old, before outsourcing. I hate crotch blow outs in the middle of the day. I could blame it on, well you know, but these days it's crappy workmanship.


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 12, 2011)

BigGthetree said:


> Got some of the new made in the USA Wild Ass coming from Baileys this week. Interested to see how much they shrink to fit. Hope they are as good as the old, before outsourcing. I hate crotch blow outs in the middle of the day. I could blame it on, well you know, but these days it's crappy workmanship.


 
Let us know how they do.

A crotch gusset is a good thing, prevents ouch when crouched and prevents crotch blowouts.


----------



## BigGthetree (Oct 16, 2011)

New USA made Wild Ass: Got'um. Washed a few times to shrink'um. Heavy fabric (feels like the old ones or the old Levis 501), lots of rivets, good wedge sized rear pockets. Now to the important part, the crotch. Looks sturdy, nicely stitched, heavy duty doubled over and double stitched, instead of just joined. Buttons are plain w/o the old logo. Generous leg room. Crotch to waist height is perfect. Overall, gets a thumbs up. Best part Made in the good old USA  and only 27.99 from Baileys.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 16, 2011)

BigGthetree said:


> New USA made Wild Ass: Got'um. Washed a few times to shrink'um. Heavy fabric (feels like the old ones or the old Levis 501), lots of rivets, good wedge sized rear pockets. Now to the important part, the crotch. Looks sturdy, nicely stitched, heavy duty doubled over and double stitched, instead of just joined. Buttons are plain w/o the old logo. Generous leg room. Crotch to waist height is perfect. Overall, gets a thumbs up. Best part Made in the good old USA  and only 27.99 from Baileys.


 
That's good ta hear!

How much did the things shrink after the first couple trips through the wash? 

I guess I'm tryin' to figure out how to figure final size. Would it be order one or two sizes larger than actual measurement?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## forestryworks (Oct 16, 2011)

dingeryote said:


> That's good ta hear!
> 
> How much did the things shrink after the first couple trips through the wash?
> 
> ...


 
Down at the bottom in the "Specifications" tab it'll tell ya.

Bailey's - Wild Ass US-Made Double Logger Pants


----------



## BigGthetree (Oct 16, 2011)

Feels and looks like they did shrink one full size in the waist. Length didn't shrink much if at all.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 16, 2011)

EXCELLENT!!!!

Thanks gang!


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 2, 2011)

Got a pair comin' in tomorrow. We'll see how they are.


----------



## Joe46 (Nov 2, 2011)

forestryworks said:


> Got a pair comin' in tomorrow. We'll see how they are.


 
Read the info real carefully when they arrive. They will and do shrink.


----------



## forestryworks (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah, these are getting returned. Definitely a way different cut than the ones that were made in Canada. These things swallow me up like overalls!


----------

